# SchH3 club and DVG



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a silly question... a friend and I have been going back and forth on this.

If you're a USA member and get a BH at a DVG trial, do you have to repeat the BH at a USA trial in order to qualify for the SchH3 club?

The entry form doesn't mention DVG at all... it says it will accept titles earned at USA trials or at AWDF-recognized breed clubs under USA or SV judges... DVG is AWDF but it's not really a breed club.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm pretty sure you do. It's similar to getting a bh at a dvg then trying to get a breed survey via USA. Have to redo it. (Friend had to do that for her dog).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, you do. For SchH3 club USA won't recognize DVG titles.

We were at a trial a couple weeks ago where 2 mulitple SchH3 dogs were repeating their SchH1 under USA because their original SchH1 was earned under DVG and they wanted to do SchH3 club.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's what I thought. So is it worth it then to do the BH at a DVG club if you plan to join the SchH3 club? My friend is trying to convince me to go to a trial at the end of this month; there are no USA trials scheduled until October. I guess I can always repeat the BH right?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can always repeat it but I probably would just wait and continue working for my sch1 so in the fall I'd be ready for the bh and the 1.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's what I was planning to do. We're doing retrieves right now... she's ready for the BH (and I hope I am now that I've attempted it once LOL). She has BEEN ready LOL.

I think I''ll go to the trial to provide moral support


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

sounds like a plan


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Having to go through this now.. and in the process of repeating our SchH 2..

If you want to become a member of the SchH 3 club "I" would do ALL my titles under USA and be done with it..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do they recognize WDA titles? Someone told me to compete under WDA because those titles were FCI recognized. I get confused enough just trying to keep track of our USA vs. WDA conformation entries let alone trials and titles...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most clubs that get judges in for WDA get SV judges, so you could actually have them sign the scorebook for wda and usa. 

WDA is now allowing DVG judges to judge our events in addition to SV and WDA judges. They're also looking into USA judges as well. So who knows on that part.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WMost clubs that get judges in for WDA get SV judges, so you could actually have them sign the scorebook for wda and usa.


OK, so if it was an SV judge at a WDA event and you did say a SchH1 they could sign both scorebooks and that would count toward the USA SchH3 club?

Sorry this is all new to me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Never mind.


1. All titles must be earned as a USA Member.
2. Titles must be obtained under a USA, SV, or Canadian Judge.
3. Trials must be hosted by a USA club or a USA-recognized AWDF breed club (German Shepherd Dog Club of America, WDA events are not recognized for the purpose of attaining membership in the USA SchH3 Club).

number 3 kills it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What is the SchH3 Club?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's where you've done all your titles with USA from bh on up with your dog. 

2. Titles must be obtained under a USA, SV, or Canadian Judge.
3. Trials must be hosted by a USA club or a USA-recognized AWDF breed club (German Shepherd Dog Club of America, WDA events are not recognized for the purpose of attaining membership in the USA SchH3 Club).
4. The titles of BH, SchH1, SchH2, and SchH3 must be earned by the same handler on a previously untitled dog. All protection scores must adhere to USA standards.
5. All titles must be acquired at a USA recognized event. An officer of the USA recognized AWDF organization must confirm the earned title in writing. A note from the presiding USA, SV, or
Canadian judge may also be used for confirmation. The USA Office will not be responsible for acquiring this information.
6. A copy of the USA scorebook or USA certified scorebook.


Usa lists you on their website and those people for prior years.
http://germanshepherddog.com/members/Sch3ClubList.htm


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.What is the SchH3 Club?


Basically a whole bunch of hoops to jump through and restrictions on trialing so you can pay USA a fee to get listed on their website and in their magazine, claim membership to their "SchH3 Club" and be able to buy a somewhat neat t-shirt.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Basically a whole bunch of hoops to jump through and restrictions on trialing so you can pay USA a fee to get listed on their website and in their magazine, claim membership to their "SchH3 Club" and be able to buy a somewhat neat t-shirt.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Angela and Chris


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E.What is the SchH3 Club?
> ...


Wow Chris you indirectly answered all my questions right there!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E.What is the SchH3 Club?
> ...


LOL


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and you forgot about the screaming RED nylon jacket!!!!!!! LOL Did 2 dogs to the club - got one T-shirt and a jacket - wish they would do a nice navy or black jacket with embroidery or patches instead of that red thing - I don't think I have ever worn it 

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL, Lee. Yeah, if it were a decent jacket it might be more worthwhile.









I joined the club, got my name on the website, never did get the T-shirt. Though with most of my dog t-shirts about ready to head into the rag bin, maybe I'll get one at some point. But that jacket.. no thanks!

I think it's a neat idea to support people who do the work themselves, but while I understand it's a USA program I don't agree with only accepting USA titles. A SchH1/2/3 is a SchH1/2/3 and the person still did the work regardless of what organization they trialed with. With trials so sparse in some areas as it is, ignoring titles earned by 2 out of the 3 SchH organizations is silly. If all my titles happened to be earned under USA, I'd probably pay the fee for their little club again. But I wouldn't go out of my way to do USA trials, ignoring other opportunities that may provide for a better trialing experience, just to do it.


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

So if you get your BH at a DVG trial and then get your SCHH1 at a USA trial, will USA let you go back and redo the BH at a USA trial?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes


----------

